# "Capita" controversial UK debt agency appointed as servicer to NAMA in Ireland



## Kev (24 Aug 2013)

I found the links below on another website and it does not look good for UK and they have now in Ireland, it seems that one big company will have control of almost everything and I expect that they will use their powers to the max. 

  Lots of council are using them in the UK for their call centres and it appears from what I have read....when people phone up they are now transferred to capita services. 

[broken link removed][broken link removed]*Capita appointed as servicer to NAMA in Ireland*

  [broken link removed] 
UK stroy: Catherine Smyth sheds light on the relationship between local authorities, the company that collects their revenues – and the bailiffs they use to chase bills
 [broken link removed]
  [broken link removed]
UK Story: DVLA awards Capita 5 year contract

  [broken link removed]
*BBC appoints Capita to deliver TV Licensing collection*


----------



## DebtCert (24 Aug 2013)

Where does Capita enter this debate? I understood this thread to concern an ACC loan. Have their collections been outsourced?


----------



## Kev (25 Aug 2013)

Capita owns debt collection company Equita. 

In the UK many local authority employs Capita in their call centres and also the same LA get a percentage of what is collection by the bailiffs and these bailiffs do not adhere to their guidelines.  12 Councils in UK have taken tax payers to court for 1p outstanding.  I will try and post link if I can later.

I am aware that the Ireland has  different guidelines/laws regarding debt collectors companies.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...eferred-1.8m-debts-to-bailiffs-last-year.html
*UK: Councils referred 1.8m debts to bailiffs last year*

http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb433/gcgent/TheTimes-Councilsuptheirfees.jpg
UK: Picture from the English Times

 [broken link removed]
*UK: Council use of bailiffs 'excessive' says debt charity boss*


----------



## ajapale (25 Aug 2013)

I have split these posts concerning UK a debt collection agency and UK Local Authority debt collection policies from a thread concerning ACC bank and ex-Garda.

Capita to double Irish Workforce with 800 jobs


----------

